# My Oberon is being held hostage! - UPDATE it's here!!



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok, that might be a little overly dramatic...

My Oberon was shipped via USPS back on the 2nd. Normally it only takes 2-3 days so I should have had it by Friday before Snowpocalypse hit. <sigh> The last time it was scanned was Sunday and it was in New Jersey. I was hoping to get it today, but no. Because Snowpocalypse part deux is on it's way, I guess the earliest I'll have my new cover is Thursday.

Have I mentioned I hate snow?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Ah, where I live we are in the midst of a heat wave - 100F plus 60% humidity.  Interesting about the oberon - mine was shipped by USPS and took less than a week to get to its new home in Australia!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your delay. What cover did you pick?  I have Celtic hounds on my k2, and tree of life for my dx. Both are lovely.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

aww Luv sorry that Sucks I'm sure its lovely can't wait to hear your thoughts on the new corners...you ordered the butterfly right?  Love that design


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

So sorry that your Oberon is delayed, bet it'll be worth the wait though


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Ah, sorry to hear that...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Red said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your delay. What cover did you pick? I have Celtic hounds on my k2, and tree of life for my dx. Both are lovely.


I sold my sky blue Butterfly (Velcro) and bought a sky blue Butterfly (corners) ... Lol

I also have a purple Roof of Heaven, so it's not like Morty is nekkid. I just don't like waiting.



mistyd107 said:


> aww Luv sorry that Sucks I'm sure its lovely can't wait to hear your thoughts on the new corners...you ordered the butterfly right? Love that design


yes, I'm looking forward to seeing the updated design of the corners.


----------



## DeborahLuvs2read (Feb 9, 2010)

I understand how you feel. When the first storm hit in the southeast around 2 weeks ago, I was waiting on my Kindle 2 , ordered next day delivery and did not get it until about 5 days later. The same happened with my Oberon cover and my decalgirl skin. Finally got the Oberon cover (sky blue peacock) which is absolutely beautiful! I love it. Still waiting on the skin, talked with someone today and it finally shipped today. Good luck, hope it will not be too long before you get it! I named my Kindle Patience because I sure have had to have a lot of patience since I joined the club!!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I sold my sky blue Butterfly (Velcro) and bought a sky blue Butterfly (corners) ... Lol
> 
> I also have a purple Roof of Heaven, so it's not like Morty is nekkid. I just don't like waiting.
> 
> yes, I'm looking forward to seeing the updated design of the corners.


Ah, I received the sky blue butterfly the other day. It is beautiful. I think your decal and original kindle cover inspired me. I originally had the purple roof of heaven too, but sold that recently to a kb'er who loves it. That had velcro - I did like the floating look but now that I have the corners, I really dont notice them - they are the new design? Much slimmer I think? And it is easy to change covers, and also get the kindle out of the folder and admire the back! 

I am waiting on the custom decals, and also bought a waterproof cover off ebay. But I think if I see either within 3 weeks I will be lucky.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I hate snow also, it slows down everyday operations so much


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Gee Luv, it's in my neck of the woods! Of course with this snowpocolypse (lmao) upon us, it would do me no good to offer to get it for you. 

Hang in there though.....seeing that beautiful butterfly will make you smile after looking at all of this winters snow.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

The new corners on the Oberon are great - much slimmer and most importantly the upper left corner no longer blocks the power button.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

What was updated on the 4 corners design?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

The top left corner used to cover over the sleep button and I think generally the corner leathers are thinner.  Mine is only a week old and I didnt see the original but I think that was change.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Hmm....interesting. I did notice that in my Dragonfly Pond the corner straps are MUCH thinner than my Three Graces......and they were ordered about 2.5 weeks apart- with the Three graces coming last....


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your hostage situation 

I just ordered a blue Roof of Heaven last week; hasn't arrived yet.
I don't have any experience with the old straps on the Oberon covers, but I hardly notice mine on my daVinci; 
right now I'm using the "Library" skin and the corners of the skin are kind of dark; not sure how it'll be when it turns Springtime and I start to use my ROH w/ the butterfly skin by cagnes & you. Is that the skin you're still using? I'd love to hear how you like your new Oberon with it...when it arrives 
Let us know!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> Hmm....interesting. I did notice that in my Dragonfly Pond the corner straps are MUCH thinner than my Three Graces......and they were ordered about 2.5 weeks apart- with the Three graces coming last....


Hmmm,


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

have you watched the movie "day after tomorrow"? hope you get your package soon
sylvia


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

On a positive note, at least it isn't your Kindle being held hostage.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ak rain said:


> have you watched the movie "day after tomorrow"? hope you get your package soon
> sylvia


lol. Yes, I like that movie... We had a firepit going in the garage in Saturday, I was afraid we'd have to start burning books. I won't watch it this week, don't want to scare the younger BRATs.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Sort of OT but just curious did you get this oberon with or without the wool to protect the screen?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> Sort of OT but just curious did you get this oberon with or without the wool to protect the screen?


I got it without. I don't like the feel of the wool/felt or dealing with pet hair on it.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> I got it without. I don't like the feel of the wool/felt or dealing with pet hair on it.


What do they use instead?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ayuryogini said:


> What do they use instead?


Nothing. It's just the smooth black leather.

Update: USPS hasn't updated my package. It still shows it left New Jersey on the 7th. I really hope the post office can deliver packages today and they have it. Roads are pretty bad, so it might be another day.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

Shoot -- I was hoping the update to this thread was that you had received your Oberon despite all the snow you've gotten! Hopefully it won't be delayed too much longer.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Wunderkind said:


> Shoot -- I was hoping the update to this thread was that you had received your Oberon despite all the snow you've gotten! Hopefully it won't be delayed too much longer.


I was hoping the same thing; I'm interested to see the color blue of your cover; I'm really hoping it's closer to what their website shows!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Sorry to hear that you still haven't received your cover.  The wait must be agonizing....I ordered my last cover w/out the wool too, much prefer it that way.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Still nothing... <sniff> I'm starting to think it got lost. I spoke with Oberon today and if I don't have it by Tuesday, they'll ship me out a new one. I'm not a patient person, so this wait is killing me.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

What a bummer!  First a blizzard, then no power, and now no Oberon - sometimes things just do not seem fair.  I'm crossing my figures for tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I checked with the post office today. Still nada. They have no more information than I do. Just that it left the processing facility in New Jersey back on Sunday. It never should have gone to NJ in the first place. This is turning into the longest Oberon watch ever.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

I empathize with you. All my purchases go to a friend's mailbox in California. Then I have to wait three or four weeks until he returns to Mexico with the goods. But at least I know my stuff is safe. You, poor baby, have no idea of your Oberon's whereabouts. That's awful. Of course, the folks at Oberon will make sure everything turns out fine. But I can understand the agony of not knowing where or when.

I've been waiting six weeks for my Kandle. Ozeri shipped it to my friend's box and it arrived in two days. But my friend left the States early and didn't check his mailbox, so it sat there for another month. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that my friend shows up at my house in central Mexico with the light, today. I even left a pot of coffee on for him in case he comes by. (Wishful thinking, I suspect.) <sigh>
Judith in Mexico


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> I checked with the post office today. Still nada. They have no more information than I do. Just that it left the processing facility in New Jersey back on Sunday. It never should have gone to NJ in the first place. This is turning into the longest Oberon watch ever.


My evil plan worked... I grabbed it while it was in NJ! 

I'm sorry it's taking so long to get to you. That really stinks. I've been waiting for regular mail that was mailed to me from within NJ last Saturday, and normally it would have been here in a day, maybe two tops. This snow has definitely screwed things up.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just got off the phone with Oberon. They're in the process of making me a new cover and will hopefully get it sent out (via UPS) today. It usually takes a week to get here from California, so hopefully I'll have it Monday or Tuesday next week.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

sad you have to wait but atleast they are sending another


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if you receive both the late cover and the new cover and you can choose between the two!  I would love to see pictures of both and see if they vary.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Update: Oberon called yesterday to let me know that it appears my cover is moving again, so they're holding off on shipping my replacement. It left Jersey City, New Jersey in the 7th then Capitol Heights, MD on the 16th then Sterling, VA on the 17th. I'm not sure I'm understanding why it went from MD to VA when I live in Maryland (near Delaware)

At this point, I have no idea when I'll be getting my cover. This is so frustrating. It was shipped 16 days ago....


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

That'll teach you to order stuff in the middle of winter.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Wunderkind said:


> The new corners on the Oberon are great - much slimmer and most importantly the upper left corner no longer blocks the power button.


I agree. The new corners are much sleeker.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Update: Oberon called yesterday to let me know that it appears my cover is moving again, so they're holding off on shipping my replacement. It left Jersey City, New Jersey in the 7th then Capitol Heights, MD on the 16th then Sterling, VA on the 17th. I'm not sure I'm understanding why it went from MD to VA when I live in Maryland (near Delaware)
> 
> At this point, I have no idea when I'll be getting my cover. This is so frustrating. It was shipped 16 days ago....


So sorry you have to wait, Luv. But, it's been my experience that when I have things delivered to MD and they are in Capitol Heights, they usually come the next day. I suspect you will have it tomorrow. Hope that makes you feel better. 

Remember, delayed gratification, will make it all the more enjoyable! 

EDIT: Just noticed the day it was in Capitol Heights was Feb. 16th. The snow must really be doing a job on the Post Office!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

When I saw it was in Capitol Heights I thought I'd be getting it soon, now that I'm seeing it in VA I'm not so sure. It seems to be going in the wrong direction.



pidgeon92 said:


> That'll teach you to order stuff in the middle of winter.


lesson learned...


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Luv, is it there yet  I'm on pins and needles for you!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

No. The last update I have is still the one in VA 2 days ago. I called Oberon yesterday and they agreed to send me a replacement. That one is due here on the 25th. If I get both, I'll send one back.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

What cover are you getting? I am glad I had my Oberon for my Nook sent UPS I got mine on Monday.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

After fluttering around the country for a couple of weeks, my cover finally showed up today! (yay!) I have another one coming via UPS next week, which I'll be sending back. 

The color is a bit bluer and brighter than my original but not very much. The color is very, very similar.  I've always considered it more of a denim shade (or French/Country blue) The older cover had a bit more grey in it. I really like this shade, it's so pretty (and I loved the other one too).  

The main difference though is this one is smooth leather instead of pebbled like my last one. It's much more like the leather I had on my original K1 Purple Butterfly when they first started selling Kindle covers. I think the design stands out much better on the smooth leather.

I love the new slimmer, finished corners. They aren't as noticable as the ones before. As someone who is easily distracted and prefers the velcro, I think these are very nice.  

I'm usually very resistant to change, but all in all, I'm very happy with my new cover and it was worth the wait.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Felicidades!  And thanks for the review.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I am happy it finally got there


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

yay!!!!!  So happy for you that it has arrived.  Please share if you have any difficulty with the new corners


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Glad it's there. Pix?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

A well travelled kindle that one!  I think your 'French blue' description is about right - almost the same blue as in the delft crockery design.  I havent seen the really bright blue (aka sky blue ) but think that over time, maybe the brightness of it might be wearing.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The journal on the right is exactly the same as my previous butterfly cover. The picture isn't the greatest. I'll try to get a better one tomorrow.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

So glad your cover finally arrived! It is so agonizing to wait when you can't tell where it is or where it's going! I just ordered the butterfly cover this afternoon and am so happy to see yours. I love that the leather is more smooth...if mine comes that way I will be in heaven! I am giving the velcro a try this time instead of the corners. Let us know what you think of the corners after having the velcro!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I love your Butterfly cover. I may get one soon for my nook.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

luv, that's a beautiful color!  So different from the more teal shade we saw on the other thread.  I'm glad you got what you wanted and that the wait is over!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm glad that you finally got your cover.  I like the newer, thinner straps too.  Make it look better and doesn't interfere with the wake up slider.


----------



## DeborahLuvs2read (Feb 9, 2010)

Luvmybrats: I noticed you have the journal also. I was thinking about getting one for my purse. What size did you get and is it sufficient. What do you put in your journal? Quotes, thoughts for the day??


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

DeborahLuvs2read said:


> Luvmybrats: I noticed you have the journal also. I was thinking about getting one for my purse. What size did you get and is it sufficient. What do you put in your journal? Quotes, thoughts for the day??


That is a small journal. It was originally purchased as a reading journal, but to be honest, I've been very, very bad about writing in it. I've been doing much better keeping track of my books here and on goodreads. I do like the size of it. I also have a large journal, but prefer the size of this one.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> The journal on the right is exactly the same as my previous butterfly cover. The picture isn't the greatest. I'll try to get a better one tomorrow.


Very pretty. I like the color a lot.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Oooh.  Your butterfly is beautiful.  I really like the smoother leather in that design.  Enjoy!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> After fluttering around the country for a couple of weeks, my cover finally showed up today! (yay!) I have another one coming via UPS next week, which I'll be sending back.
> 
> The color is a bit bluer and brighter than my original but not very much. The color is very, very similar. I've always considered it more of a denim shade (or French/Country blue) The older cover had a bit more grey in it. I really like this shade, it's so pretty (and I loved the other one too).
> 
> ...


Whew! (Sigh of relief for you). Enjoy!!!


----------

